# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  راهنمایی برای راه اندازی دیتابیس بایگانی

## mrali.jalali

سلام
من برنامه ای دارم که ارشیو مدارک اسکن شده است (هر پرونده برای هر شخص می باشد که با هر بار رجوع پرونده دیگر برای آن شحص تشکیل می شود و ارتباط بین دو پرونده با یک کد یکتاست). در حال حاضر برنامه یکساله در حاله کار می باشد و به صورت باینری داخل دیتابیس ذخیره می شود . تعداد رکوردها بسیار بالا می باشد و الان هم حدود 100 گیگ دیتابیس شده است (واکشی دیتا از برنامه کم می باشد )الان برای سال دوم می خواهم برنامه رو یکم تغییر بدم به این صورت که بایگانی سالیانه  باشد  همانند نرم افزارهای مالی)  و میخوام امکان بایگانی ضمائم هم اضافه کنم (ورد و پی دی اف و ...)  هر چند خیلی کم کاربرده .  چند سوال دارم :
اول اینکه به ازای هر سال یک دیتابیس مجزا داشته باشم یا اینکه برای هر سال یک پارتیشن در نظر بگیرم؟
دوم اینکه اصلا ساختار ذخیره رو عوض کنم و ذخیره را به سمت فایل استریم یا فابل تیبل ببرم ؟(در اینصورت کدام روش مناسبتره )

ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان

----------

